

How To Fix Google's Busted Android App Market - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/10-ways-to-fix-googles-busted-android-app-market-2010-1

======
_delirium
I'm not sure the statistics show it's quite that busted. 140,000 apps vs.
25,000 apps is sort of what you'd expect given the time advantage the iPhone
had. The iPhone native app SDK was released in July 2008, to a built-in market
of millions of iPhones already out there. The Android SDK was released in
September 2008 (beta in August 2008), to a much smaller market of shipped
devices. It wasn't until mid-2009 that Android as a platform became a serious
iPhone competitor and started attracting app developers. Since then I think
it's been holding its own reasonably well: I think if you looked at new apps
shipped in the past 6 months, the gap would be much smaller.

